# Chair or table? You decide what you need - DIY



## diyfixman (Aug 21, 2019)

A very nice project I did, "tablechair" both a small table and a chair. A great piece of furniture that can also be used as a small table next to the living room TV armchair and also as another chair in the house that can fit into my wife's makeup corner.

I built the "deskchair" from a 50X50 iron profile and oak boards and glued and made one surface from them. I love this combination of iron and wood and this nice desk chair joins a couple of other tables that I built a living room table and dining table. I used all the same profiles and the same tree.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not call that a chair. More likely a stool. Much smaller footprint than I would feel comfortable sitting on. Maybe use it as a foot rest?


George


----------

